# More BTS photos



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Melony, Shad, Dwight, me, Marge, Jim Shutt, JJ at dinner Friday night 









Steve, Jason, Yolanda, Gary, Jackie, Bob, Tommy, and Roland looking for food 









Detail on the Sundance...the piledriver 









Welding... 









Beautiful little store... 









An old water tank... 









The tenaments... 









Train-Li...one of our sponsors...Axel Tillman and his wife are explaining some new stuff they've got 









An Aristo WR turnout...curved by a Train-Li bender...featuring the NEW frog replacement they sell...I bought two to try 









The bottom shot shows the cuts in the tie strips 









Mark Johnson...our livesteam53...manager of St Aubins...another sponsor 









Randy Bryie of Pacific Coast Garden Railway Suplly...another sponsor 









Dave Ozmin of Ozark...yet another MLS sponsor at the show 









Jonathan and Laura Bliese of EMW...selling away...long time sponsor 









Eaglewings HUGE display....these folks have a LOT of new stuff IMHO 









The Model Contest...but my camera battery announced it's pending demise...so I couldn't photograph them all 
The farmhouse 









Dog transport...with the REAL DEAL EGG MOBILE behind it 









A lego engine...very cool 









Best in show...the German Dora RR Gun...some 3000 parts in that thing...and, it's large... 


















Actiona at the steam track...there were a LOT of folks running 









Bob tweaks his Ruby


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,,,YOU ,,,forgot extra batteries?????? oh Mike???? 
thanks" border=0> 

OH OH OH OH OH can someone ask Charlie Ro if they plan to make a DD engine or the U P northern 8444??? 
Please.... beings they are into big locos.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
I asked the guys at USA what the next steamer would be and they said west coast model. 
Then I asked GS-4 or cabforward they didn't say yes or no but they said I should start saving my money. 
To me when they say I should saving my money that means theres a good chance 
Matt


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics Mike! 

Just to add a couple of comments to your pics. The pic of Ozarks booth also shows Dave's wife Brenda Rhoton and their son sitting in between them. Sitting behind the dog transport in the modeling contest was my Prehistoric Eggliner. 

Great to see you guys! 

Steve


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...so it's the "Prehistoric Eggliner"....not the REAL DEAL EGG MOBILE. I didn't know what you named it...but it was a real egg...right????? 

...and no, I didn't know that was Dave's wife and son...but I noted that they had a much larger booth than I recalled from prior years.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The vastness of the exibit hall allows for larger booths. I notieced some of the vendors who were absent last year were back. 
and there still is plenty of room for more. 

My favorite guy TOOL MAN was back. I picked up some picks and a magnafing glass from him. 

I sure hope it was a good show for everyone


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in responding Mike! Things are back to normal for me, busy as [email protected] and little free time! Yep, it's the Prehistoric Eggliner. I had planned on doing a whole story on finding it during expansion of the railroad complete with partially unearthed pics of it and all. That all fell apart as reality set in and I realized I had A) little to no free time to do the story and B) no camera to take the pics with! Our camera died a while back and we had just laid out the money for a new video camera. Just haven't found the need to spend the money on a new one yet. 

Steve


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Too bad someone who was on the tours doesn't post some photos for the rest of us to see. Mine was open and I didn't get a chance to see the others. IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE THAT CAN DO THAT? 

Tom Rey 
San Diego


----------

